# Question for the ladies!



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

Do any of you find that you get TONS of UTIs or kidney infections? I'm on my third kidney infection this year and am going to have to go and see a specialist of this too!







I was wondering if it could be related to the IBS thing. Maybe some of the meds etc help 'cause it. Or maybe I'm just unlucky. I'm living on tylenol 3s right now and spending my days on the toilet since, on top of the IBS, I'm drinking piles of water and cranberry juice (NOT good for IBS btw) and the antibiotics are making me go as well! It can't get any worse...except I have a job interview today! I'm just a teeny bit frustrated at the moment...Let me know!Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

Aw, sorry to hear Kestrel! I've only had 1 UTI and 0 kidney infections so I'm afraid I can't help you there. Hope your job interview goes okay!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Funny you should mention that, ive just had a UTI as well! I haven't had that many, but if my guts act up, sometimes my bladder will also. Its just sods law, if its not one thing its the other.Its quite common to have bladder problems with IBS though i belive. Best to get it checked out though.Nikki


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Kestrel, if you go to the women's board, there are TONS of posts on UTIs...it seems that people with IBS are more prone, though I have no idea why. I've tried absolutely everything that has been recommended to me and I still get them about every 2 months, despite anything. It is so frustrating! I'd check out some of those posts, though-- some have some good info.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

*hehe* Oh my, i was just about to post exactly the same question as Kestrel!I've just this minute returned from the doctor's with yet more antibiotics as i'm suffereing with a nasty UTI. I didn't used to get them, but this year i've had 2 and they've both been really severe.I hate taking antibiotics as they in turn upset my IBS, and i have no clue what's even caused this UTI.I drink tonnes of water, cranberry juice and so on, and i'm the definition of hygeine *hehe* and this one wasn't even brought on by sex...the only thing i can think of was i ate a bag of (very low fat)rice crisps, but they were really vinegary so maybe the acid set it off.argh!!!


----------



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

Hey,For ages I was prone to UTIs and I tried just about everything - I drank loads of cranberry juice and not much changed apart from my sugar levels! At the moment I take one cranberry tablet they have all the good stuff about cranberry in them and haven't messed with my IBS. But the thing I've found that really works is something that my health shop recommended after they kept seeing me in there buying cranberry! Its called the Uva-Ursi complex and its a liquid - you put drops of it into water, its a prevention thing so you take it everyday. Tastes like #### but since I've been drinking it I havent had a UTI and it hasn't affected my IBS.Liz


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Ooh, i'll definitely give that a try, thanks Liz.The antibiotics have started to mess with my tummy and i still have 4 days to go so any other thing is worse a go!Take care xxx


----------



## veggirl (Sep 30, 2001)

I'm a bit of a weird case. i was born with an extra ureter on one of my kidneys that pretty much equated to constant infections since i was born. for 12 years i took daily antibiotics until my body grew out of the problem, the ureter had to straighten out. any way, i'm sure all the antibiotics has effected me either with ibs or something else. i wish they wouldhave just taken the damn thing out that medicate me for so long and deal with constant infections.i do occasionally get them and take Azo Standard which definitely helps out with the spasms. just watch out it turns your pee red-orange. it's funny when i take it in the night and go for my morning pee and scare the bejesus out of myself when i see red pee. yeah, i'm not a morning person.amy


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Sparkle, try taking a probiotic to counter the effect of the antibiotic in your guts!


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Thanks Nikki







I'm already on a daily probiotic vitamin complex thing and since taking the antibiotics i've also been drinking/eating atleast one probiotic yoghurt thing.I definitely think probiotics have helped my IBS a little, and they seem to have lessened the amount of time i feel spaced out and tired. I think they're helping with the antibiotics as well as i haven't been really ill on them.


----------

